# Status Finalised but not received email



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

Hello Friends
today my immiaccount status changed from "Received" to "Finalised". but i didnt receive any email?

what will i do? is this happen to anyone?
Category: 261313
Visa Lodged: 11th Aug, 2015
Physical Verification: 20th Apr, 2016
Natural Justice Letter: 25th May, 2016
Replied NJL Letter: 21st Jun, 2016

I am too much worry about it. please suggest me what possibilities there?


----------



## Hardeep689 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi, 
Check your vevo status.
https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query

Hardeep


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Does it say granted next to your name within the application on the left?


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

I checked there but there is no information display.


Hardeep689 said:


> Hi,
> Check your vevo status.
> https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query
> 
> Hardeep


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

no there are nothing display granted. just display Finalised.


TheExpatriate said:


> Does it say granted next to your name within the application on the left?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

pareshprince said:


> no there are nothing display granted. just display Finalised.


Finalised is outside. Click the application as if you want to go in to upload a document and see what's next to your name


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

I got email of refused my application of 189.

can i apply another subclass 190, 489?
can i apply as student visa?



TheExpatriate said:


> Finalised is outside. Click the application as if you want to go in to upload a document and see what's next to your name


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

pareshprince said:


> I got email of refused my application of 189.
> 
> can i apply another subclass 190, 489?
> can i apply as student visa?


What was the reason of your refusal?


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

they said about my company is not registered company and i mention in Role of Responsibilities i communicate with client. 

when they conduct physical verification in my office my director said she is only keyperson of communicate with client. 

this two point they conduct for refusal.


BulletAK said:


> What was the reason of your refusal?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

pareshprince said:


> they said about my company is not registered company and i mention in Role of Responsibilities i communicate with client.
> 
> when they conduct physical verification in my office my director said she is only keyperson of communicate with client.
> 
> this two point they conduct for refusal.


For which occupation did you applied?

What documents did you submit to support your employment?


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

261313
1. Offer Letter
2. Joining Letter
3. Increment Letter
4. All Pay slips
5. Income tax returns
6. Bank Statements.


After Natural Justice Letter.
1. Self Declaration
2. Director Declaration on Company Letterpad
3. Email of Client Communication.
4. Client Invoice from Company.



BulletAK said:


> For which occupation did you applied?
> 
> What documents did you submit to support your employment?


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Even if she is keyperson to communite, who will be communitaing in terms of specifiction and other busines logic changes, its you or your director ? Just thinking how can director can actually deal with technical and other discssions around it ?

I think you can be more clear in RoR staying communication about requirement with clients rather than just communication, if your planning for futher appeal.


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

In ROR, I mention i communicate with client understand their requirements. 
I also submit director declaration on company letterpad with director is first person to communicate with client. and she forward email to me for technical understanding because director is not technical person. she is business development person.



hari_it_ram said:


> Even if she is keyperson to communite, who will be communitaing in terms of specifiction and other busines logic changes, its you or your director ? Just thinking how can director can actually deal with technical and other discssions around it ?
> 
> I think you can be more clear in RoR staying communication about requirement with clients rather than just communication, if your planning for futher appeal.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

If you got a refusal after a section 57 notice (Natural Justice), due to violation of PIC 4020, that means a 3 year ban on any visa application


----------

